# Video: Sinking of Pete Tide, Avocet, YDT 14 and Antares



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

For those who enjoy diving these wrecks...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

very cool


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

That Antares is massive.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty cool video.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is way cool, i have went down on every one of those (diving) multiple times..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sequoiha said:


> That is way cool,* i have went down on every one of those* (diving) multiple times..


Words that no man should ever say, regaurdless of what he is describing...LOL


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you think that they will ever sink one of these big ships in 300+" of water?


----------

